# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  opinions on hotel

## jasperpso

anyone stay at whispering bamboo cove resort?  i am looking at a possible port antonio trip  - and am looking for reasonable priced lodging in port antonio that would be good with my kids? looks like they have seafront with air and balcony for $80 a night which is in my budget  - but is there a better choice?? what are ur opinions?

----------


## JitterBug

whispering bamboo is nowhere near port anotinio, it's in st. thomas, a good 1 1/2 hrs drive from port antonio . . . i had lunch at the property . . . beautiful beach but remote and not much to do besides the beach. . . . i did not care for the vibe there.

port anotinio offers a lot of choices but with kids, i'd head to negril. nothing beats that beach. everything is spread out in porty, will you have a car?

----------


## sammyb

In PA I would look into Ivanhoe and Tim Bamboo they are in town and the kids will enjoy feeling like they can walk around a bit.  Fern Hill is another option they are renovating but still open for business....you can't walk to town but can walk to San San beach and the property has three pools.

another option with a pool that comes to mind is Mischur outside of town it's a villa and has a play set and a pool and they have rooms with several beds in one room

you can take day trips to boston jerk, frenchman cove and reich falls

----------


## jasperpso

> In PA I would look into Ivanhoe and Tim Bamboo they are in town and the kids will enjoy feeling like they can walk around a bit.  Fern Hill is another option they are renovating but still open for business....you can't walk to town but can walk to San San beach and the property has three pools.
> 
> another option with a pool that comes to mind is Mischur outside of town it's a villa and has a play set and a pool and they have rooms with several beds in one room
> 
> you can take day trips to boston jerk, frenchman cove and reich falls


Thanks, I will check these out..  tripvadvidor listed the other one as being in PA.. my bad there..

I have taken the kids to negril 2times and I think this might bea nice change..  I have never been there before either..  I am coming to negril for a week or so this winter solo on another trip, makin port Antonio for this one sound even better..

Thanks for the trip suggestions.. Boston bay would be a must.. as well as Somerset falls I think,and maybe blue mtn bike tour..

----------


## sammyb

yes, PA will be a nice change....they can also surf at Boston and Somerset falls are lovely also rafting down the rio grande (if that's not to "slow" for the kids) glad you are giving PA a chance to steal your heart!

----------


## Sista Whistle

Be sure Summerset falls is open fully. If you only see the first level, and you can't get upo, it's not all that...

----------


## Sista Whistle

Be sure Summerset falls is open fully. If you only see the first level, and you can't get up, it's not all that...

----------


## jeannieb

Sommerset would be GREAT day trip for the kids. There is a great pool. Lots of kids were there when we went

----------


## Jim-Donna

> In PA I would look into Ivanhoe and Tim Bamboo they are in town and the kids will enjoy feeling like they can walk around a bit.  Fern Hill is another option they are renovating but still open for business....you can't walk to town but can walk to San San beach and the property has three pools.
> 
> another option with a pool that comes to mind is Mischur outside of town it's a villa and has a play set and a pool and they have rooms with several beds in one room
> 
> you can take day trips to boston jerk, frenchman cove and reich falls


Just so you know, you can NOT see the water from Mischur.  It was a easy to walk to a few close beaches and Boston jerk place if you enjoy walking. Route taxi easy to catch. It is a GREAT place to stay, clean and SAFE~~

----------


## Island Girl

Just a note- TIM Bamboo is NOT the same as Whispering Bamboo. Tim Bamboo IS in Port Antonio proper. So make sure you get the right one when making reservations. IRIE! *IG

----------


## all smiles

Goblin Hill is a bit pricier, but well worth the expense. The kitchens are well equipped, plus you can walk to San San Beach, Blue Lagoon and Frenchman's. There is also a route taxi stand at the bottom of the road, making transportation way affordable.

----------

